
Matrix Multiplication - DyslexicAtheist
http://matrixmultiplication.xyz/
======
ozzmotik
Oh hey, that's actually really cool. I never knew how matrix multiplication
worked. Honestly, there's a lot of maths I don't necessarily understand as
well as I should, but this gives me hope that I will one day be able to get
that understanding.

~~~
NamTaf
The wiki article on it has a number of good illustrations to show it as well.
Moreover, I find the cognitive leap from matrix multiplication to simultaneous
equations very powerful and enlightening, particularly when you then
understand the wide application of simultaneous equations.

Also, I encourage you to play with trying to shrink/expand the rows/columns of
each matrix and seeing how it enforces certain rules on the other matrix. Once
you mentally picture what'd happen if it _didn 't_ viz the animation that the
site plays when you hit 'go', you begin to understand it better.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matrix_multiplication](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matrix_multiplication)

